# يوميا مكتوبه عظه نهضه العدراء +  متجدد +asmicheal



## asmicheal (7 أغسطس 2012)

*

للمتابعه لايف اون لاين يوميا من 6 ونصف حتى 8 ونصف
راديو مارمرقس من فلب الكنيسه 

http://www.stmarkos.org/stmarkos/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=327&Itemid=107



يوميا مكتوبه عظه نهضه العدراء 2012 asmicheal
*​










يوميا ان شاء الرب وعشنا 
مع نفس الصوره هانزل عظه نهضه العدراء 

لانبا بولا اسقف طنطا وتوابعها
الثلاثاء 7 اغسطس 2012
من هى العذراء ؟

تسمو عن كل من بالسماء 
الوف الملائكه لم يبلغوا طوباويتك
كل الاسماء العاليه لم يبلغوا طوباويتك

اول اعلان عن العدراء مع بدايه الاعلان عن السيد المسيح

العدراء ابنه يواقيم وحنه - نذرت للهيكل 3 سنين =مكرسه للهيكل - والدها مات وهى 6 سنين ووالدها وهى فى سن 9 سنوات


+بشاره العدراء 
علاقه الملايكه بالارض من خلال العدراء 
الملاك ظهر لزكريا الكاهن 
يمين مذبح البخور 
العذراء الشهر السادس ارسل الملاك جبرائيل من الله الى مدينه من الجليل اسمها ناصره الى عذراء مخطوبه اسمها مريم
فدخل اليها الملاك 
العذراء هيكل معد ل الله 


لما راه زكريا 
العذراء .. تحيه خاصه لم توعمل لزكريا الكاهن الشيخ البار 
اضطرب زكريا وخاف .. فجاه رؤيه الملاك 
العدراء اضطربت .. من كلامه وفكرت ما عسى ان تكون التحيه ليس اضطراب الرؤيه انما اضطراب النفس المتضعه التى يوجه لها تحيه تعتقد باتضاعها انها لا تستحقها 


الملاك حامل رساله سلام للاطمءنان
لا تخف يا زكريا وامراتك العاقر ستلد زكريا وطبيعه رسالته
برضه للعدراء طمانها انها ستلد الطفل يسوع وطبيعه رسالته 

كيف 
كيف زكريا .. منطقيا مسن ومسنه كيف تلد طفل
كيف العذراء وهى عذراء وتلد طفل

زكريا استنكارى - خالى من المنطق = ضعف ايمان 
العذراء مريم سؤال استفسارى 
نذرت البكوريه ولم تطلب ولد
ردها استفسارى للفهم كيفيه حدوث


رد الملاك
زكريا .. الملاك كان حازم 


+ عرس قانا الجليل
خدمه بلا طلب = احساس عميق بالاخر = المجبه الفعليه 
خدمه اليصابات 
الخدمه التلقائيه بدون ان يطلب احد

ام يسوع - امه 
شفاعتها بداله الامومه 

ليس لهم ولم تطلب ؟
عرضت ولم تطلب 

1- مراعاه لمشاعره وظروفه 
2 -ثقتها بمكانتها عنده 
3-مدركه لمحبته للناس هحبهم اكتر منه 
4- قدرته غير المحدوده


اتضاع لم تهيمن بشكل الفعل عرضت ولم تطلب 

للخدام والكل
كل ما قال لكم فافعلوه 

وبالرغم انه لم تاتى ساعتى بعد لكن من اجل امومتك وتكريم لها 

ماده الماء هيدروجين واوكسجين 
الماده المركبه بها كربون

فتحويل الماء لمركب كربونى معجزه 


كل سنه وانتم طيبون 
asmicheal 




=


----------



## mero_engel (8 أغسطس 2012)

كل سنه وانتي طيبه 
بركه ام النور تكون مع الجحميع 
متابعه


----------



## asmicheal (9 أغسطس 2012)

الانبا بيمن اسقف نقاده وتوابعها 
الخميس 9 اغسطس 2012


امومه العذراء  رغم علمها بطبيعه السيد المسيح 
ثيوتوكوس 

امومه : اصل الشيىء - الوالده - الشيىء الى يتبعه فروع
علاقه انسانيه ونفسيه بين الطفل وامه 
امومه مثاليه بحياه ام مثاليه

راعيه (حب حنان حمايه ملاحظه تدليل )
ضابطه - حاكمه  (لها ان تنتقد وضع - توجه - تصلح امر )

بين الرعايه والضبط تفاعل مثالى 



امومه من يوم عيد البشاره 
بتسليم كامل ل الله - تستفسر بايمان بلا شك
ترديد كلام المزامير 
مزمور 45 
كرسى الله 
انسى الدنيا وكل مجد ابنه الملك من الداخل 
وكانت تحفظ كل الامور بقلبها
9 شهور تاملات مزامير وتحقق النبوات 


امومه وخدمه اليصابات 
عملت نفسها ام لايصابات وراحت تخدمها 
ارتكض الجنين بابتهاج فى بطنى 



امومه وولاده بمذود بقر 
المجد لله فى الاعالى وفى الناس المسره
الرعاه - المجوس
تحفظ هذه الامور بقلبها 

بعد 8 ايام  ختان الطفل 
تتمم الناموس 

بعد 40 يوم ذهبا بزوجين حمام تقدمه لتقديس كل بكر فاتح رحم
سمعان - حنه النبيه
يجوز فى نفسك سيف



الهروب لمصر من بطش هيرودس
صحارى رحله متعبه من فلسطين الى مصر 
هيرودس ارسل ورائهم جنود 



12 سنه فى الهيكل يعلم ابوك وانا تعبنا بحثا عنك
تقديم الزوج عن الزوجه 
نزل معهما الى الناصره وكانا خاضعا لهما




واما يسوع فكان يتقدم فى الحكمه والقامه والنعمه عند الله والناس 
الاهتمام  بالعلم والتغذيه والروحيات 
هوووووووو = هوس ايروف - الحان كنيسه وتراتيلها 



صلوات طول الليل وتسبحه والحان  
يراها  بامه العذراء 

بنتابع ونسال ولادنا بيتقدموا ازاى  فى الحكمه والقامه والنعمه 
نمو فعال بالحياه الروحيه 



العظات والامثال كانت تحفظها بقلبها 


وقت التااااامر على السيد المسيح كيف كانت مشاعرك ايتها السيده العذراء
لم تعطل عمله بعاطفه الامومه

تعلم من يتحدث وطبيعته 



شافته 
جعان -عطشان - حزين - عند الصليب 



عند الصليب 
قالت وهى باكيه اما العالم يفرح بقبوله الخلاص اما احشائى فتلتهب عند نظرى الى صلبوتك
سيف يجوز بنفسك



قدموا اجسادكم ذبيحه مقدسه مرضيه
لا تعطفوا على اولادكم وتعطلوا روحانيات ابنائكم 
راعوهم فى الجكمه والقامه والنعمه



ام لكل الناس 
امومه اعطاها لنا الله  السلام للقديسه ام جميع الاحياء اشفعى فينا
بسبب مريم فوتح لنا باب الفردوس 


اجتهاد - طاعه - امانه فى حياتها الروحيه
موقعها مميز عن الكل
اشفعى فينا 
شفاعه بلا طلب منا انما بعاطفه امومتها قانا الجليل 
الشفيعه الامينه لجنس البشر

حياتها قدوه  
كل ما قال لكم افعلوه

امومه لاجل الذين خصصوا حياتهم  لربنا


صلواتكم 



=​


----------



## asmicheal (13 أغسطس 2012)

ابونا داود لمعى 
العذراء مريم ويوسف النجار 
الجمعه 10 اغسطس 2012


العذراء مريم ويوسف النجار زوجها
الخضوع علامه احترام 
عظاء متبادل 


الخضوع تتحاشى ما لا يرضى زوجها
حريصه على راحته ورضاه 
الاستقبال ببشاشه وترحاب 


البشاشه والرضا تعطى الرجل قيمته
يودى دوره وسعيد 



الخضوع فى عدم الالحاح
الزوجه الملحه = عدم خضوع
الزن والالحاح مع ربنا فضيله مع البشر تعب 


الخضوع = استاذان 
كما تخضع الكتيسه للمسيح تخضع المراه لرجلها 
القديسه مريم العذراء والقديسه ساره زوجه ابراهيم مثال للخضوع والاستاذان 


الاخداث فليخضعوا للشيوخ
وكونوا كلكم خضوع لبعض
جميعا متسربلين بالتواضع
لان الله يقاوم المستكبرين اما المتواضعين فيعطيهم نعمه 
فتواضعوا تحت ايد الله القويه 

الخضوع = اتضاع
المتضع ما عندوش ازمه للخضوع و الطاعه


صلواتكم 


=


----------



## asmicheal (13 أغسطس 2012)

السبت 11 اغسطس 2012
العذراء واليصابات
الانبا رافائيل 


العدراء الممتلئه نعمه -مباركه مميزه عن كل النساء -ليس من يشبهها 
اليصابات -كانت وزوجها بارين امام الله 
رغم جيل صعب وشرير 
الانسان بار رغم جيل ملتو معوج انت بلا عذر ايها الانسان


حملت اليصابات فى شيخوختها بيوحنا المعمدان 
جاءت العذراء مريم جاءت لتخدم اليصابات فى اتضاع وتلقائيه
تفرح معها وتخدمها 


خلينا خدومين بكرم وحب 

ارتكض بابتهاج = ربما بروح النبوه 


الرحمه والحق التقيا


بالروح القدس عرفت طبيعه الجنين ببطن العذراء


ما اجمل الاتضاع كلنا تراب لا تنتفخ على من حولك والملائكه ترفضه والرب يقاومه

العدراء صدقت وامنت 
زكريا سبقه كثيرين انما العذراء سابقه ان تحبل بغير زرع بشر 
سؤال زكريا تشكيك ىبينما العذراء استفسارى 



ما اجمل الايمان الثقه بما يرجى 
والايقان بما لا يرى 



بصوا على القدوس اللى قدس القديسين
قدوس القديسين = اجيوس
توجه النظر من القديسين الى رب كل القديسين


محبه الاب ومحبه الزوج ومحبه الابناء 
لا يختصم ايا منهم منحب الاخر 


نحب الله ونحب القديسين وحتى الاعداء 


تعظم نفسى الرب وتبتهج روحى بالله مخلصى 
تسبحه وذكر الله اثناء الزيارات العائليه 

خللى لقائتنا فيها تمجيد ل الله 


الله مخلصى العذراء زيينا تحتاج للخلاص 
ليس باحد غيره الخلاص 


العباده ل الله والمخلص الوحيد هو الله 
الكنيسه محافظه نقيه الايمان 



لو العذراء مريم حبل بيها بلا دنس تبقى لا فضل لها 
هى انسان مثلنا وليست ملاك
لكنها مثلنا لكنها اجتهدت لتحفظ نفسها نقيه 


كل الاجيال تطوبها 
مش بسببى انما بمجد ربنا وعمله 
الله اعطانى 
شكرا يا رب 
لو لم يعطينى الله يودبنى 



العظيم صنع بى عظائم واسمه قدوس
قدوس :قداسه ربنا تنسكب علينا 
هو الله الذى يقدسنا
هنجيب منين القداسه الا منك يا رب

ورحمته الى جيل الاجيال للذين يتقونه
صنع قوه بذراعه

شتت المستكبرين بفكر قلوبهم
انزل الاعزاء
اشبع الجياع لربنا 
نقف امام الله كالابن الجعان لربنا فيشبعنا لربنا
الباسورد للعطيه الاتضاع امام الله 



دائما محتاجين رحمه ربنا 
افتح لنا باب الرحمه
كيرياليسون يارب ارحم


الميه ما تطلعش لفوق
خليك وادى مش جبل 
حليك متضع تمتلا بالنعمه


عضد اسرائيل فتاه 
مكثت 3 شهور عند اليصابات عمل روحى وصلاه وتسبحه 
ثم عادت لبيتها



اسرار الملك كانت تحفظ تلك الامور متفكره بها فى قلبها

صلواتكم


=


----------



## asmicheal (13 أغسطس 2012)

الاثنين 13 اغسطس 2012
الانبا بنيامين اسقف المنوفيه
العذراء ام الملجا 


الرب ملجا لنا
اسم الرب برج حصين يركض اليه الصديق ويتمنع


مفهوم الملجا 
فى العربيه الحصن الذى يونقذ
المكان الذى يلجا اليه الناس ليحتموا فيه 

ليس لنا اخر سواك
اسمك القدوس هو الذى نقوله
الى من نذهب وكلام الابديه عندك
ليس لنا اخر سواك

وسط خطوره ما الله يحميه ويحفظه
داود النبى ومطارده شاول له 
داود يحتمى بربنا فلم يقدر شاول الملك على ايذاءه 
داود محمى فى حصن الله


بالعهد القديم 6 مدن سميت مدن الملجا 
يهرب اليها المذنب لئلا يقتله مطارده 


احبك يارب ياقوتى 
الهى عونى وعليه اتكل


الصخره -مخلصى - عونى - عاضدى -قرن خلاصى - ناصرى 

ربنا ملجا لنا من انفسنا ومن غيرنا 



الثلاث فتيه واتون النار 49 ذراع = 36 متر ارتفاع 
احتموا ب الله
لنا اله يستطيع ان يونجى


دانيال
الله ارسل ملاكه فسد افواه الاسود 


نحن نعترف ان الشيطان اقوى منا 
وجسدنا ضعيف 
الذى يحتمى فى حصن الله لا يستطيع الشيطان ان يقوى عليه


التجا اليك يا رب لتنقذنى

انى احبك يارب انت حاميا - حصنى المنيع - الخير المطلق 
اين القاك فاختفى فيك بالكليه ولا اظهر الا فيك


ان كان الله معنا فمن علينا 

الضيقه تجعلنا نحتاج للملجا 
نصرخ لربنا

ادعونى وقت الضيق انقذك فتمجدنى

لا نخاف لان لنا اله قوى منقذ جبار نحتمى فيه فيخلصنا 


داود وجليات الجبار رجل الحرب 
12 متر مكعب مغطى بالحديد - حصوات ونبله



انت تاتينى بسيف ورمح وانا ااتيك باسم رب الجنود اليوم يحبسك الرب بيدى 


يد الله تحمى 
فكر الله يحمى 
احمينى من نفسى ومن من حولى 

ملجاى ومناصى (المكان اللى يخبينى )
ادعو الرب فاتخلص من اعدائى


الملجا الله .. تعبير عن مكان وحاله يلجا اليها الانسان فتحميه 



نحتاج يارب لاسمك حصننا الحصين 
عزى يا رب انى تبعك 
العزه يملكها الله

قوه الله تعضدد وتقوى ونلجا لها باستمرار 

ما دور العذراء مريم
احيانا غير المرئى يكون غير محسوس
العذراء كانسانه كام حنون تحس بينا وتتشفع عنا 


متياس الرسول فى سجنه تشفع بصلوات امنا العذراء حلت الحديد
عوامل القوه ساحت 
21 بؤؤنه 


وعرس قانا الجليل 

امراءه لقب حواء قبل السقوط
عمل المعجزه اكراما للسيده العذراء


نحن نلتجا للعذراء لشفاعتها لنا عند الملجا

شفاعه الست العذراء 
روميه 8 -26:27
الروح القدس يشفع فينا بانات لا ينطق بها 

الروح القدس زى شبكه تربط كل الاعضاء بالجسد الواحد يحسوا ببعض 


كنيسه العدراء المعلقه 
نقل جبل المقطم 
وسمعان الخراز مشهود لايمانه


العذراء معينه ام المعونه والملجا


الشفاعه ليست وساطه
نحتاج لاصدقائنا القديسين لهم درجه روحانيه 
لا نعبد الايقونات انما للتركيز 
صلواتنا تتصل بصلواتهم 


ميك لطلباتنا 


الهيتينيات طقس صلاه بالقداس 
بشفاعه = هتيينى ابرسفايا (العذراء - يوحنا المعمدان )
بقيه القديسين 
بصلوات =هيتينى افشى 




دليل حب القديسين طلب صلواتهم وتمثل بسيرتهم اثر خطواتهم 

المفلوج : يكرم انسان لايمان من حوله 
الكنعانيه :
قائد المئه :


ايمان القديسين مصدر معونه وقوه 


الشفاعه - معونه قويه ليست عباده لاشخاص او رفات 




لم يجد من يشبهك يا امنا العذراء
ام الملجا - المعونه


سفينه غنيه فيها اورسل كنز الاب 

مريم امنا بحسب الروح تان وتشعر بالامنا

الكنيسه غنيه بالروح تقود الناس

مريم المصريه 
تبكى بغزاره ومراره وحراره مونعت من الدخول للكنيسه - ايقونه العذراء 
47 سنه بالبريه فى توبه نقيه وكتب سيرتها القس زوسيما 


سريعه بتشفعها واحساس بنا 



نصيحتين
1- ادخل فى صلواتك خبرات صلوات القديسين 

2-تشفع بصلوات العذراء فى صلواتك



صلواتكم 



=





=


----------



## asmicheal (14 أغسطس 2012)

الثلاثاء 24 اغسطس 2012
القائمقام الانبا باخميوس 
العذراء مريم فرح الاجيال
ملوك الاول 8 - 64
تدشين الهيكل ويرجعوا الى بيتهم فرحين




العذراء فرح الاجيال 
+ خادمه للخلاص .. خدمه فرحه ومفرحه .. من يسحق راس الحيه نسل المراه .. يسحق الشيطان سبب خروج الانسان من الجنه








الملاك  للرعاه : ابشركم بفرح عظيم 
ورجعوا الى خيامهم فرحين  وطيبيى القلوب 
عمل الخلاص عمل مفرح
انتظرته البشريه كلها 
بطقوس ونبوات واحداث 




مريم العذراء فرح الاجيال












يبعت من يخلص ..المسيحيه  الخلاص فيها من الله نفسه 
وليس ملاك او نبى 
خلاص حقيقى 












تعظم نفسى الرب 
ساهمت بخدمه الخلاص للفادى والمخلص 
نرجع لبيوتنا فرحين وطيبى القلوب








+لانها   بركه لنا
كبركه ابراهيم  العدراء بركه احساس بالسلام بعيد عن العالم وما فيه 
مفرغين ذهننا للصلاه والتسبيح
بركه العدراء وصلواتها 




البركه بلقاء العدراء واليصابات 
شفاعتها وسيرتها بركه








+ حصن
منيع  








+ شفاعتها
-قانا الجليل 
فرح لاهل هذا العرس
معجزاتها فرح الاجيال 








-نقل قبل المقطم 
جبل المقطم كان قريب من نهر النيل وانتقل بالصلاه والصوم  وشفاعه العذراء
من له اذنان للسمع فليسمع












+ العذراء  قدوه
تضع ذاتها بسيرتها الحسنه قدوه 




احبت بيت الرب  ( فرحت بالقائلين لى الى بيت الرب نذهب )
الفرح الحقيقى ببيت ربنا والعباده الهادئه ببيوت الرب فى ترتيبها وطقسها












محبتها لكلمه الرب
كانت تحفظ الكلام متفكره به فى قلبها 
(فرحت بكلامك كمن وجد غنائم كثيره )
تحفظ كلام الرب متفكره به فى قلبها 












امومتها للاباء الرسل 
يوم نياحتها اجتمع حولها الرسل 
سند لهم ومعهم بصلواتها
العدراء حلت الحديد 








فى حياه التلاميذ
الصليب
فى الخمسين تشترك بصلاه
فرح للتلاميذ والرسل والاجيال 
























احتمال الالام الكثيره
فى البشاره 
فى هروبها لمصر مع زوجها يوسف النجار 
الصليب 












مناره 
فى العفه - الوداعه - النقاوه - السلوك المسيحى 












لا تتذمر على الاحزان والتجارب والالام 
تبتهج روحى بالله مخلصى 








السلام ليكى يا مريم فرح الاجيال 




العالم مليان اضطرابات - مفاجات 
الفرح الحقيقى بوعود  ربنا لينا كثيره 








الوعود الالهيه من الكتاب
نطلبها بالصلاه
نسعى فيها بالاجتهاد








احفظ المزامير بوعودها الكثيره 




افرحوا بالرب كل حين 
لا تخف لان الرب معك
تشدد وتشجع 








تاكد ان الرب يسندك




وذهبوا الى بيوتهم فرحين وقلوبهم طيبه 








رساله بولس الرسول  فيلبى المفرحه بسجن فيليبى 




عمل ربنا قوى فى حياتنا 












+ لم ترتبط بالماديات بل بالحياه الابديه
يهوذا صانع معجزات لكنه خسر حياته 
لا تفرحوا بالماديات بل باسمنا بملكوت السماء
















+ ادعوكم لتسمتعوا بمسيحيتكم المفرحه 
فرح بالتوبه والنقاوه












ترجعون الى خيامكم فرحين وطيبى القلوب 
فى شجره عيله كل واحد شهيد وقديس 
لا نترك بلدنا  واديرتنا 
بلدنا غاليه علينا نحبها ونحافظ عليها 
كل شبر استوى بدم الشهداء وارتوى بدموع القديسين 
لا نترك مصر بلدنا
المباركه من الرب 




نرجع لبيوتنا فرحين طيبى القلوب لاجل كل الخير الذى صنعه الرب 








صلواتكم 








=

=


----------



## asmicheal (15 أغسطس 2012)

الاربعاء 15 اغسطس 2012
العذراء غير الدنسه
الانبا دانيال رئيس دير الانبا بولا بالبحر الاحمر 

لوقا 1-26
اشعياء النبى قبل ميلاد السيد المسيح ب 800 سنه 
العذرويه
حمل 
طبيعه السيد المسيح عمانؤئيل 

دوام بتوليه
قداسه الحمل بالروح القدس 
ولاده وتظل عذراء
قداسه وطبيعه السيد المسيح


الطهاره = دائمه البتوليه
عقيده الفداء والخلاص 
عظيم هو سر التقوى الله ظهر فى الجسد 

اقنوم واحد لاهوته لم يفارق ناسوته لحظه واحده او طرفه عين 

معمل غير مفترق اتحد فيه الاهوت بالناسوت = بطن العذراء


ابانا الذى بالسموات 
جوايا روحه القدوس 

دوام بتوليه العذراء عقيده هامه تخص عقيدتنا الفداء والخلاص

الروح القدس يحل عليكى  اقنوميا قوه العلى تظللك 


يوسف النجار شاهد غيور للحبل البتولى وفى رعايته 
العذراء بارثينوس = عذراء لم تعرف رجل = دوام بتوليتها حتى بعد الولاده 

القديس لوقا بانجيله 
مريم امرائته المخطوبه وهى حبلى (بالروح القدس )


بتوليه الجسد 
العفه كمان كانت داخليه سريه
تترفع عن اى شهوه 

نقاوه القلب 
الانقياء يعاينون الله 
التحرر من الالام الداخليه = امراض النفس الداخليه
النفس الشبعانه مستقره


طفله 3 سنين تربت بالهيكل 
مستجيبه من كل كيانها لقياده النعمه الالهيه 
استجابه كامله ب الله


مشيئتها حره 
اختارت الله وخضعت لارادته 
هوذا انا امه الرب ليكن لى كقولك
انا من زمان يا ربى بتاعتك ولا استطيع ان اتركك ابدا يا رب 


مطلب الله من النفس 
عذراويه النفس وطهاراتها 
ملك الملوك قدوس القديسين 

ثيوتوكوس 



ازاى نكتسب الطهاره فى حياتنا
الجسد
القلب 

الطهاره من الداخل 
طوبى لانقياء القلب لانهم يعاينون الله 

فى الكنيسه  وبكل مكان قلبك قلب قاضى ام قلب عابد


الطهاره ان تضع ربنا امامك فى كل وقت 
ملكوت الله داخلكم 
المسيح فيكم رجاء المجد 


شبع - الابديه الالتقاء بربنا الان الى الصحيه الحقيقه بالسماء
ابن الملك لا يستعطى من احد
صلاه دايمه 
روح حاره
الله امامه 
عمل جاد باجتهاد لارضاء ربنا 


الخفاء قبل العلن

النقاوه من جوه   تنطبع  على الخارج 




ما هو موقف الكتاب المقدس من الطهاره 
شيل الشر من العين واليد


الطهاره فى حياتنا مهمه جدا

الله يحب الخاطى ويكره الخطيه 
ويتعامل مع الانسان ليتوب 


طهاره الجسد 
بتوليه كامله او زيجه امينه 

طهاره النفس 
التعلق بالصلاه والانجيل



جهاد ضد الشر والخطيه ليشتم منك الله رائحه زكيه 
لا فصال مع الخطيه 



المسيحيه ندر العفه والطهاره 
مذبح المسيحيه الصليب 
ذبح ارادتك للخطيه موت عن الخطيه ورفضها ومقاومتها 


قيمه الانسان بقيمه الذبيحه (الجهاد ضد الخطيه)  لاجل الله 

جهادك مدعوم بقوه الروح القدس 
ولما تنتصر تبتهج بالنصره 
ابن ملك
هيكل الروح القدس 
مميز امام الله 


احفظ نفسك من الشر 


الذين هم  للمسيح قد صلبوا الجسد مع الاهواء والشهوات 

الانسان محب للطهاره عبر للسماء 
الطهاره ترفع الانسان كملاك الله على الارض 
الطهاره عمل نعمه الله مع اجتهاد الانسان 
لا تياس 
لا تشمتى بى يا عدوتى (الخطيه ) اتضع مغفوره ليك خطاياك 
طول ما انت بتجاهد لا تياس 







صلواتكم 



=


----------



## asmicheal (16 أغسطس 2012)

الخميس 16 اغسطس 2012 
العذراء الهادئه 
الانبا لوكاس اسقف ابنوب

لماذا العذراء هادئه 
------------------------------
+ابنه صلاه 

+ تربيه هيكل 

+وسط قديسين يتعبدوا ل الله 
+ بيئه هاديه

+ انفصال عن العالم وقت التعبد

+ التسبيح والصلاه 

+قف بمخافه فى هدوء 
+هدوء الداخل قبل الخارج

+لا تنفعل بسرعه ولا تتشتت بسهوله (سلام داخلى ).. اغضبوا ولا تخطئوا كحد ادنى 

+سكت لسانك ليتكلم قلبك 
سكت قلبك ليتكلم الله
حوار داخلى مع الله 
حديث القلب مع الله والاذن تميز صوت الله هذه هى العذراء 

+ لم تضطرب من ملاك البشاره لانها تعودت على الرؤى 
استفهام وليس انزعاج 
لا الان ولا بعدين ساعرف رجلا نذيره ل الله 
الروح القدس يحل عليكى قوه العلى تظللك 
انا امه (عبده خاضعه ) للرب 
ليكن لى كقولك


+بعد البشاره .. خدمه لاليصابات بدل التفكير فى كيف يكون لى ذلك
سومع صوت سلامك ارتكض الجنين بابتهاج فى بطنى 
تعظم روحى الرب 

+ التواضع وانكار الذات وعدم الكلام عن نفسها 

+ربنا سمح بكده هوه اللى هيدافع ويرتب الامور 

+ ولاده بمذود البقر بلا اى امكانيات بلا تذمر لانها هادئه و تسلم امرها ل الله 

+كانت تحفظ جميع هذه الامور متفكره بها فى قلبها 

+هوذا ابوك وانا تعذبنا بسببك 
عتاب رقيق وبادب جم ( السيد المسيح بالهيكل ) 


+تحملت بهدوء كل الالام 



تدرب على الهدوء 
----------------------------


+وقت الله البكر.. بكوره اعمالنا

+ الخلوه ولو ببيتك ساعه صلاه وقراءه مع الله 

+شكر - تسليم لربنا 

+الجهد البشرى بايد ربنا 
ربنا لا يبارك فراغا وتكاسل
تعمل اللى عليك وتسلم لربنا وتشكر على ما يفعله الله معك ولك 


+لا تدخل مخدعك بافكار غاضبه او شريره اطردها بالصلاه 


صلواتكم 










l للاستماع لايف معايا كل يوم 6 ونصف مساءا حتى 8 ونصف على اللينك التالى ..............


http://www.stmarkos.org/stmarkos/index.php?option=com_content&view=article&id=327&Itemid=107

راديو مارمرقس .... من قلب الكنيسة


----------



## asmicheal (17 أغسطس 2012)

ا
الجمعه 17 اغسطس 2012
العذراء كرازه موسى
ابونا انطونيوس 




الزهره النيره 
جمعت صفات كل الانبياء 








الكرازه اعرف واعمل وقدوه لاعرف الناس التى لا تعرف الله 
موسى  حليم جدا 




العدراء هادئه وحليمه جدا
وديعه مطيعه 




موسى والعدراء كلاهما حمل كلمه الله 
موسى كلمه الله فى الشريعه
العذراء بحمل المخلص والفادى








موسى خلص شعبه من عبوديه فرعون
العذراء خلصت شعبها من خلال الخلاص من عبوديه الخطيه




موسى فتح طريق  فى البحر الاحمر
العذراء فتحت طريق الخلاص








موسى تشفع لشعب الله
العذراء تشفعت ب قانا الجليل ولليوم












صفات الكارز (العذراء و موسى النبى )
1- علاقه جديده نقيه  قويه مع الله 
2- لهم صوره التقوى .. قدوة بحياتها 
3- مدركين ان الكل محتاج الخلاص 
4- مدركين وعاملين بقوه الصلاه
5- ادراك لضعف ومتاعب ومشاعر الناس 
6- قوه كلمه الله (الانجيل )








ازاى اوصل للروح ديه
العذراءكرازه موسى 




+ قدوه بحياتك :
--------------
سيب اثر المسيح بقدوه حياتك نور مهما كان العالم مظلم 
+ وجه فرحان بربنا 
+ ملابس معتدله 
+صوره التقوى وقوة فعاليتها
+ تنفيذ الكلام على انفسنا اولا قبل الناس




+ قدوه بالعمل :
-----------------------
امين بعملك  متفان فيه ولا تنتظر المقابل 
+مستعدين للرد على كل من يسالك عن سبب الرجاء الذى فيك .. الروح لبقدس يتحدث فيك وعنك ..  اقرا اعرف عقيدتك وتبحر بالانجيل 




+ التعليم : 
----------
دراسه قويه عميقه للانجيل فيه اجابه وكلمه ورساله وتعزيه 




دوقوا وانظروا ما اطيب الرب 
امسك بربنا تمتلا بالسلام وتمنح سلام مسيحى لكل من حولك 








صلواتكم








=

=


----------



## asmicheal (18 أغسطس 2012)

السبت 18 اغسطس 2012
العذراء ثبات ايوب البار 
ابونا مينا رمزى 

العذراء مريم  السماء الثانيه التى تضيىء فيها فضايل كل القديسين 


ايوب 5
16 فَيَكُونُ لِلذَّلِيلِ رَجَاءٌ وَتَسُدُّ الْخَطِيَّةُ فَاهَا.
17 « هُوَذَا طُوبَى لِرَجُل يُؤَدِّبُهُ اللهُ. فَلاَ تَرْفُضْ تَأْدِيبَ الْقَدِيرِ.
18 لأَنَّهُ هُوَ يَجْرَحُ وَيَعْصِبُ. يَسْحَقُ وَيَدَاهُ تَشْفِيَانِ.
19 فِي سِتِّ شَدَائِدَ يُنَجِّيكَ، وَفِي سَبْعٍ لاَ يَمَسُّكَ سُوءٌ.
20 فِي الْجُوعِ يَفْدِيكَ مِنَ الْمَوْتِ، وَفِي الْحَرْبِ مِنْ حَدِّ السَّيْفِ.
21 مِنْ سَوْطِ اللِّسَانِ تُخْتَبَأُ، فَلاَ تَخَافُ مِنَ الْخَرَابِ إِذَا جَاءَ.
22 تَضْحَكُ عَلَى الْخَرَابِ وَالْمَحْلِ، وَلاَ تَخْشَى وُحُوشَ الأَرْضِ.
23 لأَنَّهُ مَعَ حِجَارَةِ الْحَقْلِ عَهْدُكَ، وَوُحُوشُ الْبَرِّيَّةِ تُسَالِمُكَ.
24 فَتَعْلَمُ أَنَّ خَيْمَتَكَ آمِنَةٌ، وَتَتَعَهَّدُ مَرْبِضَكَ وَلاَ تَفْقِدُ شَيْئًا.
25 وَتَعْلَمُ أَنَّ زَرْعَكَ كَثِيرٌ وَذُرِّيَّتَكَ كَعُشْبِ الأَرْضِ.



رجل بار جربه الله  ل يذكى ايمانه 


ثبات ايمان العذراء لاخر ايام حياتها وفى احلك اللحظات واصعبها 

كتير يمشوا وراء ربنا لاهداف او لمعجزات وليس حبا نقيا حقيقيا نحو الله 

احتملت وثبتت بكل حياتها 

+اليتم -نذيره الهيكل - توحرم من التدليل لتنتج لنا احن ام 
+تعب الخدمه 
+خدمه يوسف النجار  -خدمه اليصابات - خدمه الخلاص
+رحله هروب لمصر 
+عدم الاستقرار - عذابات السيد المسيح
+احتملت الفقر - ذبيحه السيد المسيح  حسب الشريعه فرخى حمام 
+ امام الشكوك والاهانات .. السماء تدخلت لتبرئتها 
+بلا تذمر  تحتمل  اما تسبيح او شفاعه 
+الصليب وجروح السيد المسيح 


تتالمى يا عذراء كالبخور ليفوح منك رائحه الله الذكيه

كل قديس له  نقطه لعدم ثباته اما العذراء فثابته لنهايه حياتها 


+لم تطلب  ما لنفسها 
+ متمسكه بربنا لانه حياتها وليس ليحل مشاكل او ليوفى الاحتياجات 
+لم تتشكك بوعود الله ولا طلبت تاكيدات 

كيف اثبت فى ربنا؟

1-مكان الثبات: مخدعك  
----------------------------
 ثباتك من مخدعك 
+رجائنا بالسماء وليس بالبشر 
+كان الروح سماء والجسد ارض اجعل يارب ارضنا سماءا روحيه 
+ الصلاه تثبت القلب .. القلب الخائر المرتبك الشكاك هو قلب بلا مخدع 
+قربها من ربنا تحفظ كل الامور متفكره به فى قلبها 
+قطر يتحرك بص على حاجه ثابته الثبات الصخره الصلاه بمخدعك
+الصلاه مدرسه الثبات - بيت مبنى على الصخر 

2-وسائل الثبات: وسائط النعمه 
---------------------------------- 
وسائط النعمه
التوبه 
الافخارستيا .. دواء الثبات 
الانجيل
الصوم 
الحل الافضل دائما بالامتلاء بالروح فى وسائط النعمه 
رطبنى بزيت نعمتك وثبتنى فيك غصنا مثمرا 
الصبر ينشىء تزكيه 


3-فيتامين الثبات :وعود ربنا 
-----------------------------
لاتخف لانى معك -من مسكم - انا معكم -.. ينجيه من خبر السوء وثابت قلبه 
وعود كثيره بالكتاب المقدس 
شريط وعود ربنا فوق راسك
خطه ربنا لخلاص النفوس هيه اللى هتسود
لم ارى صديقا توخلى عنه مع ربنا 
الضيقه يعطى الله معه  شهاده ضمان:
1-لا يدعكم تجربون فوق ما تحتملون 
2-يجعل مع التجربه منفذ (اعرض المشكله واترك ل الله الحل ولا تحدد اى تصورات )
3- مسيرها تنتهى .. تعزيه وبنج بوعود ربنا وتعزياته 

بص على العذراء والسماء
مشرط ومرهم 


4- بنك الثبات : عمل الله 
-------------------------------
عمل الله فى بيتك وحياه القديسين وسجل تاريخ الكنيسه (جبل المقطم )ابواب الجحيم لن تقوى عليها موسسه لها 2000 سنه 


تابت فى ربنا 
كن حاملا لروح الله لتمسى سماء 

صلواتكم 



=


----------



## asmicheal (19 أغسطس 2012)

الاحد 19  اغسطس 2012
العذراء نعمه دانيال
ابونا الحبيب ابونا يوسف وهبه 


دانيال سبى لبابل 
والله اعطاه نعمه كبيره جدا 
تفسير احلام نبوخذ نصر 

انت هو اله المستحيلات 

النعمه تحول العقوبه الى خلاص 
العذراء حققت نبوه دانيال 


مفاتيح النعمه 
-----------------
+معيه ربنا فى حياتك .. واخد ربنا معاك وامامك فى كل ما تعمل .. نعمه ربنا مشبعانى مكفيانى مفرحانى 
+طلب من ربنا نعمه امامك يا رب وامام الناس وعند افتتاح الفم 

1- الصوم و الصلاه  ..
 (البابا شنوده وماسبيرو صلاه - دانيال والصوم بالقطانى فى قصر الملك نبوخذ نصر )


2-الطهاره ونقاوه القلب ..
  (اما دانيال فجعل بقلبه الا يتنجس باطايب الملك -  بولس الرسول حيثما كثرت الخطيه ومقامتك لها كثرت النعمه التى تعينك - العذراء مريم كانت تحفظ هذه الامور متفكره بها فى قلبها  حفظ الايات والمزامير  خبات كلامك فى قلبى لكى لا اخطا اليك )


3- الاتضاع ..
 (شتت المستكبرين بفكر قلوبهم انزل الاعزاء عن الكراسى ورفع المتضعين - هوذا انا امه الرب ليكن لى قولك - كل من يرفع ذاته يتضع - لاتذمر ولا شكوى - احتمال صمت اتضاع - مهما قال لكم فافعلوه  
دانيال هروبه من المجد الباطل فسر الحلم للملك دانيال فورا نسب المجد لربنا 
من هرب من الكرامه سعت لها الكرامه



+اعطينى يا رب نعمه تقوينى تطهرنى تخلينى احبك يا رب اكتر من كل حاجه 



صلواتكم



=



=


----------



## النهيسى (19 أغسطس 2012)

هذا الموضوع من اجمل الموضوعات
شكرا للمجهود المبذول فيه
العدرا تبارك حياتك ومجهودك آمين​


----------



## asmicheal (20 أغسطس 2012)

20 اغسطس 2012
العذراء قوه ايليا 
ابونا فلوباتير نبيه 

ظهور ايليا  التشبيى  من جلعاد بالاردن  حى هو الرب الذى انا واقف امامه 
وقت اخاب الملك اشنع ملك شرا هو وزوجته ايزابل

العذراء لااحد يسمع عنها 
انما قوه العذراء وايليا قوتى بالضعف تكمل 
لكى يكون فضل القوه من الله وليس منا 

 سر القوه
1-الوجود الدائم امام الله 
-----------------------------
موسى وانطباع صوره الله من كلامه مع الله
ايليا قوته كانت فى حى هو الله الذى انا واقف امامه 
اختبى عند نهر كريت 
خلوه على النهر لتنال قوه 
معونه ورعايه الله بغراب برغيف لحم صباحا ومساءا

انا الراعى حياتك مدبر امورك صباحا ومساءا
لن ترانى الا بخلوه مع الله

جفف كل الانهار التى تعولك 
معونتى من عند الرب الذى صنع السماء والارض 
لا تعتمد على انهار فلوسك سفرك 
خلوتك سر قوتك 

التلفزيون والفيس بوك والموبيل 
تبتلع وقتك
الكنيسه ليست ضد التكنولوجى 
فقط رشدها لئلا تبتلع وقتك وخلوتك مع الله 




2- طاعه لكلمه ربنا والايمان بيها 
------------------------------------
نهر كريت ثم تعولك ارمله صرفه صيدون امميه 
امن ولم يعترض 

معنا كل الايام والى انقضاء الدهر 

مجاعه لا زرع ولا ميه جفاف روحى لهم صوره التقوى وينكرون قوتها
فطيره باخر ما عندها 
كوار الزيت والدقيق لا يفرغ 


سر قوتنا كلمه ربنا وطاعتها 
نقل جبل المقطم من ملاصقته بالنيل لموضعه الحالى 
(راجع  لو تحب : بحث عن هذا الموضوع 
http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=202574  )


كلمه ربنا تعطيك قوه محبه وتسامح حتى مع العدو 
كلمه الله حيه وفعاله وامضى من كل سيف ذو حدين 
قوه 

كلمه ربنا حركت الانبا بولا لترك ميراثه ونذر رهبنته 
كذلك الانبا انطونيوس 

قلبك ووجهك بينور بكلمه ربنا 

ليس حفظ فقط انما تطبيق لكلمه ربنا 


كلمه الله هى كلمه الحق 
اعطت  ايليا  القوه  ليقف امام اخاب الملك بالحق قتلت وورثت  جراه فى الحق 
كرم نابوت اليزرعيلى 

لستم انتم المتكلمين انما روح الله فيكم
الروح القدس يضع على لسانك الكلام
انا هو الطريق والحق والحياه


يفصلون كلمه الحق باستقامه
حق ربنا 

قال لاخاب  الملك  :المكان اللى قتلت فيه تلحس الكلاب دمك 


لاخزيا الملك حين استعان بعراف (ساحر ) ايليا قال له السرير اللى صعدت عليه لا تقوم منه

نار تاكل من يهينه وينزل بكرامه للقاء الملك

قوتنا فى ايماننا بالله وتطبيق كلمته بالانجيل (الكتاب المقدس )

قوه بطرس فوق المياه بايمانه بربنا 
الله هدا البحر وانتهر الرياح 


الكنيسه بيت الله وابواب الجحيم لن تقوى عليها 





3- قوته فى صلاته 
------------------------
صلاه العذراء : 


جزء كبير من الصلاه لحنه النبيه خلوه وطاعه وصلاه بكلمه ربنا 

بتصلى قد ايه
عمق صلاتك 
ايمان بالصلاه وفاعليتها وقوتها 

قفل المطر بالصلاه 
اقامه ابن ارمله نايين من موته

توبه وطاعه وايمان  ووقت بكر يومك لربنا 
توبنى يا رب فاتوب 
اعطينى ملكوتك يا رب 


القلب كله لربنا 

رمم مذبح الرب 
رمم مذبح بيتك صلاه جماعيه للبيت كله 

ليكون فيه قوه ببيتك 
اذا اجتمع اتنين او تلاته باسمى فاكون بوسطهم 


صلاه توبه لك ولبيتك وكنيستك والعالم كله 

كلمه الله حيه فعاله 
بصلاه نقيه امام الله 



صلواتكم 




=


----------



## asmicheal (21 أغسطس 2012)

الثلاثاء 21  اغسطس 2012
العذراء الحجر الكريم 
ابونا الحبيب ..  بابا ..  القمص  يوحنا باقى 

المسيح اساس البنيان الروحى 
الحجر الكريم = حجر الاساس 


ازاى 
1-علاقتى بالاسرار : اسس لى الكنيسه ومفاعيل الخلاص من خلالها 
------------------------
الافخارستيا 
الروح ياخذ مما لى ويعطيكم 
الكنيسه الاسرار المقدسه 
على قد ما انا امارس  بعمق اسرار الكنيسه 
التوبه - الاعتراف - حضره الله والتلمذه والخضوع الى الله  بكل الممارسات الروحيه 
ليست كلام نظرى بل ممارسه بايمان 


+ انت من تحدد تفتح الطريق لربنا وتسير معه بلا كسل 


+عينك مركزه على ربنا والملكوت  



2- علاقتى بالصلاه : الكلام مع ربنا بالصلاه والتسبيح .. تريننينج على السماء 
------------------
بالاجبيه - بالقداس - بصلاه يسوع - صلوات القديسين - صلاه بالمطانيات 

+ العذراء انسانه سماويه وهى على الارض 

+الانسان اللى عايز ربنا  هيلاقيه وهيسمع صوته 
حوار وليس اجابه طلب بل علاقه حب 
سلام - فعل او استجابه 


+اطلبوا اولا ملكوت الله وبره وكلها تزاد لكم 

+واقف بعيد ليه عن ربنا  زود الصلاه والصله بربنا 



3- الانجيل  كلام الله 
------------------------
الكتاب المقدس عاوز يا رب تقوللى ايه 
تحفظ جميع هذا الكلام متفكره به فى قلبها 

العذراء تسمع الكلام بايمان وطاعه 

بساطه حاضر يا رب 
المسيح متاح للكل لو قبلنا كلام ربنا وعشنا معاه 



4- اقتناء الفضائل 
----------------------
 الفضائل ثمار الروح القدس المحبه الفرح السلام ..

المواهب ليست ضروريه لدخول السماء   انما اقتناء الفضائل والنمو فيها 
لا تركز على الخطا بل على اصلاحه باقتناء الفضيله المقابله 
خليك ايجابى 

صلواتكم

كل سنه وانتم طيبون عيد العذراء   الاربعاء 22 اغسطس 2012
الافطار يوم الخميس
الاربعاء صيام 





=


----------



## asmicheal (7 أغسطس 2016)

*كل سنة وانتم طيبين 
صوم  العذراء 
من الاحد 7 اغسطس   حتى عيد العذراء 22 اغسطس 2016​*


----------



## asmicheal (7 أغسطس 2016)

يوميا على قناة اغابى 




























=​


----------



## asmicheal (7 أغسطس 2016)




----------



## asmicheal (7 أغسطس 2016)

​




الانبا بولا اسقف طنطا : القلب المومن 
الايمان 
الثقة بما يرجى  والايقان بما لا يرى
جربوا انفسكم هل انتم بالايمان ؟
لاحظوا جربوا وليس اسالوا


هل ايمانك
- طلب بايمان
- اى شيىء تترجاه من الله واثق انه هيتحقق

اين يوجد ايمانك ؟
ب عقلك ام بحياتك ام بقلبك
الايمان فوق مستوى الحواس البشرية المحدودة مقارنة بالايمان 
الايمان لا يتعارض مع الحواس لكنه اعلى واسمى منها 
كمثال
الله تبارك اسمه فوق الحواس
الابدية فوق الاماكن والزمان


الروح يفحص كل شيىء
الروح تعرف حقائق ايمانية اعلى من الحواس
طوبى للذين امنوا ولم يروا  بالايمان لا بالحواس
توما والشك



الايمان فوق مستوى العقل
العقل ذاكرة تخزن مثل الكمبيوتر
البرامج المخزنة وامكانيات المبرمج هى ما تعطيه حياة 
الحواس محدودة بذاكرتها الايمان اعلى واوسع 


الايمان يدرك مالم يدركه العقل البشرى
ويقول القديس اوغسطينوس
الايمان يدرك مالم يدركه العقل البشرى و حيث يعجز العقل ينجح الايمان 

العقل يوصلك لبداية الطريق الايمان يقودك فى الطريق لنهاية الطريق 
العقل يدرك دقة وجمال الخليقة يدرك انه امام الله العظيم بلا حدود
لكن الايمان هو الحياة بالمسيح ومع المسيح 
حياة مقدسة بوحدانية العمل مع الروح القدس 




انواع الايمان
- الايمان العقلى والنظرى
- الحياة بالايمان
-الايمان الساكن بالقلب - القلب المؤمن 




الايمان مش مجرد عقائد
مهم الحفظ والفهم انما الاهم 
اعيش  بالله ومع الله
معرفتى قد تدينيى ما لم تكمل بالاعمال والحياة المقدسة المومنة 




ما فائدة ادراك الابدية  والايمان بها 
مالم تجاهد وتعيش بحياة مقدسة روحانية لتصلب لتلك الابدية بسيرة جهادية بايمان حى عامل


كل مستوى ايمان عقلى عندنا اقل بكثير من مستوى معرفة الشيطان
لكن معرفة الشيطان لا توصلة للابدية لانها بلا فعالية الحياة الروحية وافعالها

الايمان العقلى هو الدرجة الاولى يكمل بالاعمال والحياة 


الايمان القلبى  القلب المومن 
يا ابنى اعطنى قلبك ولتلاحظ عيناك طرقى  البداية القلب 
القلب يشير للعمق والحياة ملىء بالمشاعر والاحاسيس 

كيف اقتنى القلب المومن
- عطية الهية مجانية
ارادة الله اعطيهم قلب ليعرفونى انى انا الله فيكونون لى شعبا واكون لهم الها  لانهم يرجعون اليا بكل قلبهم 



- تجاوب الارادة الالهية مع الارادة البشرية 
اتريد ان تبرا
توبة عن الخطية وترك المعاصى



فى الصغر
بالمعمودية وزرع الايمان العقلى النظرى والقيم الروحية دور الاب والام 
موسى عاش بايمان والدته 40 سنة بقصر فرعون 





فى الكبر
نقى قلبك
اطرح المعاصى بالتوبة 
بص على الله لا على الاحداث



المؤمن لا يخاف شيئا ولا يخاف احدا
قلبة ممكن قوى 
ان يحاربنى جيش فلن يخاف قلبى
ان قام عليا قتال ففى هذا انا مستعد



صاحب القلب المومن هو من يرث ملكوت السموات


الانبا بولا اسقف طنطا 


=


----------



## asmicheal (7 أغسطس 2016)

​



الانبا بولا اسقف طنطا : القلب المومن 
الايمان 
الثقة بما يرجى والايقان بما لا يرى
جربوا انفسكم هل انتم بالايمان ؟
لاحظوا جربوا وليس اسالوا
هل ايمانك
- طلب بايمان
- اى شيىء تترجاه من الله واثق انه هيتحقق
اين يوجد ايمانك ؟
ب عقلك ام بحياتك ام بقلبك
الايمان فوق مستوى الحواس البشرية المحدودة مقارنة بالايمان 
الايمان لا يتعارض مع الحواس لكنه اعلى واسمى منها 
كمثال
الله تبارك اسمه فوق الحواس
الابدية فوق الاماكن والزمان
الروح يفحص كل شيىء
الروح تعرف حقائق ايمانية اعلى من الحواس
طوبى للذين امنوا ولم يروا بالايمان لا بالحواس
توما والشك
الايمان فوق مستوى العقل
العقل ذاكرة تخزن مثل الكمبيوتر
البرامج المخزنة وامكانيات المبرمج هى ما تعطيه حياة 
الحواس محدودة بذاكرتها الايمان اعلى واوسع
الايمان يدرك مالم يدركه العقل البشرى
ويقول القديس اوغسطينوس
الايمان يدرك مالم يدركه العقل البشرى و حيث يعجز العقل ينجح الايمان
العقل يوصلك لبداية الطريق الايمان يقودك فى الطريق لنهاية الطريق 
العقل يدرك دقة وجمال الخليقة يدرك انه امام الله العظيم بلا حدود
لكن الايمان هو الحياة بالمسيح ومع المسيح 
حياة مقدسة بوحدانية العمل مع الروح القدس
انواع الايمان
- الايمان العقلى والنظرى
- الحياة بالايمان
-الايمان الساكن بالقلب - القلب المؤمن
الايمان مش مجرد عقائد
مهم الحفظ والفهم انما الاهم 
اعيش بالله ومع الله
معرفتى قد تدينيى ما لم تكمل بالاعمال والحياة المقدسة المومنة
ما فائدة ادراك الابدية والايمان بها 
مالم تجاهد وتعيش بحياة مقدسة روحانية لتصلب لتلك الابدية بسيرة جهادية بايمان حى عامل
كل مستوى ايمان عقلى عندنا اقل بكثير من مستوى معرفة الشيطان
لكن معرفة الشيطان لا توصلة للابدية لانها بلا فعالية الحياة الروحية وافعالها
الايمان العقلى هو الدرجة الاولى يكمل بالاعمال والحياة
الايمان القلبى القلب المومن 
يا ابنى اعطنى قلبك ولتلاحظ عيناك طرقى البداية القلب 
القلب يشير للعمق والحياة ملىء بالمشاعر والاحاسيس
كيف اقتنى القلب المومن
- عطية الهية مجانية
ارادة الله اعطيهم قلب ليعرفونى انى انا الله فيكونون لى شعبا واكون لهم الها لانهم يرجعون اليا بكل قلبهم
- تجاوب الارادة الالهية مع الارادة البشرية 
اتريد ان تبرا
توبة عن الخطية وترك المعاصى
فى الصغر
بالمعمودية وزرع الايمان العقلى النظرى والقيم الروحية دور الاب والام 
موسى عاش بايمان والدته 40 سنة بقصر فرعون
فى الكبر
نقى قلبك
اطرح المعاصى بالتوبة 
بص على الله لا على الاحداث
المؤمن لا يخاف شيئا ولا يخاف احدا
قلبة ممكن قوى 
ان يحاربنى جيش فلن يخاف قلبى
ان قام عليا قتال ففى هذا انا مستعد
صاحب القلب المومن هو من يرث ملكوت السموات
الانبا بولا اسقف طنطا
=


----------



## asmicheal (8 أغسطس 2016)

​



الانبا بنيامين  
اسقف المنوفية
القلب الطاهر

القلب عمق الفكر يستقر بالقلب 
اعماق الانسان
مركز الحس 
عواطف الانسان العميقة 
جوهر الانسان 


طهارة القلب
الحواس والفكر والاحاسيس
لان الشيطان يجذب الانسان ل اللذة والشهوات لتستقر بالقلب

ضعف الانسان حين يحارب سهل القيام منه
بينما الانسان المنغمس بالشر يسعى للشر عمق الشهوات استقر بقلبة ويقودة للخطية


محدش قال ليهوذا يسلم السيد المسيح  قلب يهوذا هو من سعى للخيانة وتسليم السيد المسيح 



كيف ننقى القلب
- الاغتسال والتنظيف = التوبة
- فصل الحنطة عن التبن
- التخلص من اى حب غريب يؤخر محبة الله بقلب الانسان وينافسها


تنقية القلب من الخطية والمشاعر الشريرة والشهوات الرديئة  توصل لصفاء القلب ونقاء الذهن وحرارة الاشتياقات الى الله


محبات غريبة مع محبة الله كاللبن المغشوش والقمح المخلوط بالتبن 


1- ننقى قلوبنا بالايمان

الانقياء جاهدوا ليحصدوا الفضيلة فلم يعد بقلوبهم مشاعر شريرة 

2- بالتعفف  = الشبع من الله
سمو عن الدنايا والمشاعر الشريرة 
القداسة التى بدونها لن يرى احد الله



3- القداسة 
متى ترفع سبيكة الذهب من النار 
حين تصبح كالمرايا ارى وجهى فيها
هكذا
النقاوة  وجة الله يطبع فينا 




كيف يتقدس القلب

- بكلمة الله 
كلام الله بالانجيل يصل عبر الحواس ويمر بالعقل ليستقر بالقلب وينقية
 ويزيد الايمان



هناك رجاء لاكبر خاطىء يقرا الكتاب المقدس وهناك خطورة على اكبر قديس لا يقرا الكتاب المقدس


هدف ان تقرا تنقية النظر الباطنى زز عين القلب  ززعين الايمان 
الجسم الغريب فى العين يحجب الرؤية لازم نطلع الجسم الغريب لنتمكن من الرؤية 




نقاوة القلب فى اعماقة تتم ب
- الارادة 
- التغلب على الطبع الانسانى وترويضه


التخلى عن كل ما يشين النفس ويعطلها 
طرق الرب نقية 
والوسائل التى توصلنا الى الله نقية

التوبة تنقى
التجارب والالم ينقى من تالم بالجسد كف عن الخطية 



الله يوبخ لكى يصلح ويصلح لكى يحفظ الانسان من الشر

التنقية من الداخل وليس الاكتفاء بالمظهر الخارجى




وصف القلب النقى
- سليم غير منقسم .. وحد قلبى فى حبك يا رب

- بسيط متحد فى حب الله
- يسمو فوق المديح متما براى الله لا البشر 
- يملك عين نقية تتطلع الى الله محتقرة اباطيل العالم لا يشدها الباطل 
- فكر يسمو الى  وفى السماء .. قلب يشتاق للسماء وضمير يدفع للعمل الصالح
- له هدف واضح مش منشغل بامور متضادة 
- نية تعبر عن نفسها بالعمل الصالح
- يملك لسانا عفيفا وكلاما نافعا زصمته حكمة وليس عجزا 
- ترمومتر للعبادة النقية  والمسكنة والاتضاع 



كيف يتكلم القلب النقى

- يظهر قصدا سليما يشير للخير لا للشر
- يبتعد عن الشهوات التى تفسد نقاوة القلب وعن حب الغطرسة والملذات الجسدية والنفسية والقلب المتذبذب الممزق بين الخير والشر  مستقر فى الله 
- يتخلى الانسان عن ارادته الشريرة 


الاعمال التى تدل على القلب النقى 

- نقاوة الاعمال الخارجة من القلب النقى
- يصلى بلا عائق واثقا ان الله يسمعه
-قلب يقظ وعقل ساهر 
- يحذر الرياء لانه يهدم بنيان البر 
-يطفىء نيران الغضب
-يمسك لسانه وبطنه
- صلاح مع الجميع 



القلب النقى يستقر الله فيه





الانبا بنيامين اسقف المنوفية




=























=




=


----------



## +ماريا+ (8 أغسطس 2016)

عظات جميله ميرسى لتعبك


----------



## asmicheal (9 أغسطس 2016)

​

الانبا يبيمن اسقف نقادة وقوص
1 :1 كان رجل من رامتايم صوفيم من جبل افرايم اسمه القانة بن يروحام بن اليهو بن توحو بن صوف هو افرايمي

1 :2 و له امراتان اسم الواحدة حنة و اسم الاخرى فننة و كان لفننة اولاد و اما حنة فلم يكن لها اولاد

1 :3 و كان هذا الرجل يصعد من مدينته من سنة الى سنة ليسجد و يذبح لرب الجنود في شيلوه و كان هناك ابنا عالي حفني و فينحاس كاهنا الرب

1 :4 و لما كان الوقت و ذبح القانة اعطى فننة امراته و جميع بنيها و بناتها انصبة

1 :5 و اما حنة فاعطاها نصيب اثنين لانه كان يحب حنة و لكن الرب كان قد اغلق رحمها

1 :6 و كانت ضرتها تغيظها ايضا غيظا لاجل المراغمة لان الرب اغلق رحمها

1 :7 و هكذا صار سنة بعد سنة كلما صعدت الى بيت الرب هكذا كانت تغيظها فبكت و لم تاكل

1 :8 فقال لها القانة رجلها يا حنة لماذا تبكين و لماذا لا تاكلين و لماذا يكتئب قلبك اما انا خير لك من عشرة بنين

1 :9 فقامت حنة بعدما اكلوا في شيلوه و بعد ما شربوا و عالي الكاهن جالس على الكرسي عند قائمة هيكل الرب

1 :10 و هي مرة النفس فصلت الى الرب و بكت بكاء

1 :11 و نذرت نذرا و قالت يا رب الجنود ان نظرت نظرا الى مذلة امتك و ذكرتني و لم تنس امتك بل اعطيت امتك زرع بشر فاني اعطيه للرب كل ايام حياته و لا يعلو راسه موسى

1 :12 و كان اذ اكثرت الصلاة امام الرب و عالي يلاحظ فاها

1 :13 فان حنة كانت تتكلم في قلبها و شفتاها فقط تتحركان و صوتها لم يسمع ان عالي ظنها سكرى

1 :14 فقال لها عالي حتى متى تسكرين انزعي خمرك عنك

1 :15 فاجابت حنة و قالت لا يا سيدي اني امراة حزينة الروح و لم اشرب خمرا و لا مسكرا بل اسكب نفسي امام الرب

1 :16 لا تحسب امتك ابنة بليعال لاني من كثرة كربتي و غيظي قد تكلمت الى الان

1 :17 فاجاب عالي و قال اذهبي بسلام و اله اسرائيل يعطيك سؤلك الذي سالته من لدنه

1 :18 فقالت لتجد جاريتك نعمة في عينيك ثم مضت المراة في طريقها و اكلت و لم يكن وجهها بعد مغيرا

1 :19 و بكروا في الصباح و سجدوا امام الرب و رجعوا و جاءوا الى بيتهم في الرامة و عرف القانة امراته حنة و الرب ذكرها

1 :20 و كان في مدار السنة ان حنة حبلت و ولدت ابنا و دعت اسمه صموئيل قائلة لاني من الرب سالته

1 :21 و صعد الرجل القانة و جميع بيته ليذبح للرب الذبيحة السنوية و نذره

1 :22 و لكن حنة لم تصعد لانها قالت لرجلها متى فطم الصبي اتي به ليتراءى امام الرب و يقيم هناك الى الابد

1 :23 فقال لها القانة رجلها اعملي ما يحسن في عينيك امكثي حتى تفطميه انما الرب يقيم كلامه فمكثت المراة و ارضعت ابنها حتى فطمته

1 :24 ثم حين فطمته اصعدته معها بثلاثة ثيران و ايفة دقيق و زق خمر و اتت به الى الرب في شيلوه و الصبي صغير

1 :25 فذبحوا الثور و جاءوا بالصبي الى عالي

1 :26 و قالت اسالك يا سيدي حية هي نفسك يا سيدي انا المراة التي وقفت لديك هنا تصلي الى الرب

1 :27 لاجل هذا الصبي صليت فاعطاني الرب سؤلي الذي سالته من لدنه

1 :28 و انا ايضا قد اعرته للرب جميع ايام حياته هو عارية للرب و سجد هناك للرب


2 :1 فصلت حنة و قالت فرح قلبي بالرب ارتفع قرني بالرب اتسع فمي على اعدائي لاني قد ابتهجت بخلاصك

2 :2 ليس قدوس مثل الرب لانه ليس غيرك و ليس صخرة مثل الهنا

2 :3 لا تكثروا الكلام العالي المستعلي و لتبرح وقاحة من افواهكم لان الرب اله عليم و به توزن الاعمال

2 :4 قسي الجبابرة انحطمت و الضعفاء تمنطقوا بالباس

2 :5 الشباعى اجروا انفسهم بالخبز و الجياع كفوا حتى ان العاقر ولدت سبعة و كثيرة البنين ذبلت

2 :6 الرب يميت و يحيي يهبط الى الهاوية و يصعد

2 :7 الرب يفقر و يغني يضع و يرفع

2 :8 يقيم المسكين من التراب يرفع الفقير من المزبلة للجلوس مع الشرفاء و يملكهم كرسي المجد لان للرب اعمدة الارض و قد وضع عليها المسكونة

2 :9 ارجل اتقيائه يحرس و الاشرار في الظلام يصمتون لانه ليس بالقوة يغلب انسان

2 :10 مخاصمو الرب ينكسرون من السماء يرعد عليهم الرب يدين اقاصي الارض و يعطي عزا لملكه و يرفع قرن مسيحه

2 :11 و ذهب القانة الى الرامة الى بيته و كان الصبي يخدم الرب امام عالي الكاهن

صموئيل الاول  الاصحاح 1 -2


الانبا يبيمن اسقف نقادة وقوص
حنة ام صموئيل 
تحكى تصلى تنذر 
صوتها لا يسمع
شفتاها تتحركان
قلبها هو ما يصلى 
سكت فمك ليتكلم قلبك مع الله وسكت قلبك ليتكلم معك الله 



كانت مرة النفس وبوسط مرارتها تصلى 
اطلبنى بوقت الضيق انقذك فتمجدنى
اسكب نفسك سكيبا امام الله
بكل كيانك وجسدك وهمومك
اطرح نفسك بكل ما تملك امام الله 


ان لم تسكب نفسك سكيبا امام الله
متزعلش لما ربنا لا يستجيب



القلب المصلى قلب متضع امام الله
وليس كالفريسى لست مثل فلان وعلان بعمل واعمل واعمل 
اما العشار فلم يشاء ان يرفع وجهه الى الله بل قرع صدرة ارحمنى يا رب انا الخاطى 
فخرج مبررا دون الفريسى 




اقف باى وقت
اكشف اللى جواك
اتكلم باتضاع







القلب المصلى يحترم الكهنوت
مسحاء الله المخصصين لخدمة الله وبيته الكنيسة 





القلب المصلى  قلب واثق فى الله
ثم مضت ببعد ان طرحت همومها امام الله ولم يعد وجهها مغيرا بعد اليوم 
تعالوا اليا يا ثقيلى الاحمال وانا اريحكم



بعد التناول 
فروا من فمكم والكلام الكثير 
لا تعيد وتزيد بالالامك رميتها على الله 






القلب المصلى يوفى نذوره
صادق بوعوده امام الله مهما كان الندر صعب
خير الا تنذر من ان تنذر ولا توفى 
عاطفة حزينة لكن عقل صاحى يوعد وينفذ ويوفى عهوده





القلب المصلى قلب يشكر ويسبح الله 
فرحة تمجيد وشكر ل الله 
وليس فرحة العالم 
شكر ل الله بلا طلبات 
ابتهاج بخلاص الله


الله عاوز يفرحنا
بشارة مفرحة
اول حاجة حضر فرح عرس قانا الجليل
فرح اهل الفرح
وفرح تلاميذة 



لذلك بداية الصلاة  بالاجبية صلاة الشكر


صلاة الشكر

فلنشكر صانع الخيرات الرحوم الله، أبا ربنا وإلهنا ومخلصنا يسوع المسيح، لأنه سترنا وأعاننا، وحفظنا، وقبلنا إليه وأشفق علينا وعضدنا، وأتى بنا إلى هذه الساعة. هو أيضا فلنسأله أن يحفظنا في هذا اليوم المقدس وكل أيام حياتنا بكل سلام. الضابط الكل الرب إلهنا.

 أيها السيد الإله ضابط الكل أبو ربنا وإلهنا ومخلصنا يسوع المسيح، نشكرك على كل حال ومن أجل كل حال، وفى كل حال، لأنك سترتنا، وأعنتنا، وحفظتنا، وقبلتنا إليك، وأشفقت علينا، وعضدتنا، وأتيت بنا إلى هذه الساعة.

من أجل هذا نسأل ونطلب من صلاحك يا محب البشر، امنحنا أن نكمل هذا اليوم المقدس وكل أيام حياتنا بكل سلام مع خوفك. كل حسد، وكل تجربة وكل فعل الشيطان ومؤامرة الناس الأشرار، وقيام الأعداء الخفيين والظاهريين، انزعها عنا وعن سائر شعبك، وعن موضعك المقدس هذا. أما الصالحات والنافعات فارزقنا إياها. لأنك أنت الذي أعطيتنا السلطان أن ندوس الحيات والعقارب وكل قوة العدو. ولا تدخلنا في تجربة، لكن نجنا من الشرير.

بالنعمة والرأفات ومحبة البشر اللواتي لابنك الوحيد ربنا وإلهنا ومخلصنا يسوع المسيح. هذا الذي من قبله المجد والإكرام والعزة والسجود تليق بك معه مع الروح القدس المحيي المساوي لك الآن وكل أوان وإلى دهر الدهور آمين.






القلب المصلى يشكر ويسبح الله
ممنون ل الله
حاسس بجميل ربنا علينا
متضع راضى يشكر 
فرحان فرح سماوى مش فرح ارضى 





حتى امام الملك نحميا كان يصلى الى الله
اتكلم انت يا رب 





القلب المصلى  مشغول بربنا دائما 
بصلاة دايمة
بعشرة حلوة بكل لحظة مع الله 
بيتحرك بربنا
الله يسكن بقلبه
هيكل ل الله وروح الله ساكن فيه

مثمر منير 


الله الساكن بالقلب يعطى اتساع للقلب 
ليحب الكل حتى الاعداء
ميعرفش يكره 


موبيل وكارت وواى فاى شغال مع السماء فوق
مش مع الارض تحت 

علاقة حية فعالة مع ربنا ومع من حوله 



الانبا بيمن خريج كلية هندسة 
العالم يعطى 3 ديمنشن
طول - عرض - ارتفاع
طول X  عرض  = مسطح
طول X عرض X اعمق  = حجم

السيد المسيح اعطى 4 ديمنشن

طول X عرض X اعمق X  ارتفاع   = خنفاوى متجه للسماء

تسمو عن العالم وقلبك يشترى السماء




اريد يا رب ان القاك
اشعر بيك يا رب فى حياتى
اعاشرك واحبك بكل لحظة بحياتى يا رب
اريدك يا رب تدخل عواطفى وتسكن بقلبى 
اقتنعت بيك يا رب عقليا  اريد ان اختنبرك عمليا بكل لحظة فى حياتى
لن اتركك يا رب ان لم تباركنى
اعطينى يا رب القلب المصلى
ردنى يا رب لحضنك تانى
رجعنى لابوتك كما الابن الضال


اعظم سماء لربنا عرش قلبك
لتعاين مجد الله 
ويثمر فيك 






الانبا بيمن اسقف نقادة وقوص
























=


----------



## asmicheal (11 أغسطس 2016)

​


الانبا دانيال اسقف ورئيس دير الانبا بولا بالبحر الاحمر
اجعلني كخاتم على قلبك، كخاتم على ساعدك. لأن المحبة قوية كالموت. الغيرة قاسية كالهاوية. لهيبها لهيب نار لظى الرب
 مياه كثيرة لا تستطيع أن تطفئ المحبة، والسيول لا تغمرها.
( نشيد الانشاد اصحاح 8 عدد 6-7  )
الغيرة
- قلب الله بمحبته للانسان
- الغيرة الردية الجسدية
- الغيرة الروحية المقدسة


لان المحبة قوية كالموت والغيرة قاسية كالهاوية لهيبها نار لظى الرب
لهيب المحبة والغيرة كلاهما قوى 
الهنا اله غيور
حب وغيرة غير محدودة
اغير على اولادى وكنيستى وكلمتى ومجد الله
غيرة تقاس بدرجة عمق الحب

لا موت ولا حياة تفصلنى
الله يحبك فى كل حالاتك وبكل الاوقات


الشهداء احبوا الله فوق حياتهم 



محبة الله انسكبت فى قلوبنا بالروح القدس المعطى لنا فى المعمودية

ازاى اغلط ازاى لا اقتنى الفضائل



الله لا يحتمل ان يقاسمه احد فى محبتنا له

مجدى لا اعطيه لاخر
لا تتعلق بالارض 
اتعلق بربنا وهو يعطيك الارض وما عليها 
تعلق بى فانجيه


الروح القدس اللى جوانا يحبك ويغير عليك كلك على بعضك لربنا 


قيمة الانسان فى محبة وغيرة الله عليه


تعزيات وسط الالم والحزن والمرض


حبك لربنا يضرم محبتك للاخرين
جئت لالقى نار محبة تضطرم وتحب الناس كلها حتى اعدائك

اوعى حد ينزع عنك الحب والغيرة الالهية
فهى تخيف الشياطين وتعطى نصرة فى الحروب وحرارة بكل ممارساتك الروحية 
صلواتك - استنارتك بالكتاب المقدس - معرفة -بذل وخدمة لمن حولك

راس مال المسيحى نار محبة وغيرة ربنا بقلبه


عمانوئيل الهنا فى وسطنا الان فلا تتزعزع ابدا
ان قام عليا قتال ففى هذا انا مطمئن 
انا ترس لك
وان سرت فى وادى ظل الموت لا اخاف شرا لانك انت معى 
انت تاتى لى بسيف وترس ورمح وانا اتى اليك باسم رب الجنود




حب وغيرة ربنا مياة كثيرة لا تطفئهاولا السيول تغمرها

قوة محبة الاعداء - يشتم فيبارك

نوع فريد من الحب القوى








الغيرة الردية الجسدية
انسان يغير من اجل ذاته - حياته - ممتلكاته - مجد الانسان لا مجد الله
يسلك
برياء- شر - كذب - فساد
حماس عاطفى لحساب الذات
انانى
عدم ثقة بنفسه لذا ماسك فى كل ما حوله
يشك فيمن حولة
غيرة مرة شيطانية تودى للجنون - والقتل
غيرة شاول من داود
غيرة هيرودس من الطفل يسوع وقتل 144 الف طفل 

الغيرة الجسدية ترتبط بالحسد 
والحسد عدم الكفاية وعدم الشبع بحسد من حولك وتمنى ما لهم لك 





الروحانى يصلى حررنى يا رب من الحسد والغيرة الجسدية 





الغيرة الروحية
حسنه هى الغيرة فى الحسنة
الامور الروحية
غيروا على مستوى الروح لا الجسد
اصلى - اصوم - اعمل الخير اكثر



غيرة موسى ان يذل مع شعب الله عن التنعم بقصر فرعون 
غيرة يوسف كيف اخطا وافعل الشر امام الله 
غيرة ايليا النبى نار من السماء تحرق عبدة البعل الذين يضلون شعب الله
غيرة دانيال النبى  وضع بقلبه الا يتنجس باطايب الملك وخموره
غيرة يوحنا المعمدان حين قال للملك لا يحل لك ان تاخذ امراءة اخيك
غيرة بولس الرسول اليهود انسبائى وامجد الامم لاجل طاعة الملك المسيح
غيرة يوحنا الحبيب عنده 100 سنه منفى ببطمس يكرز ويكتب 
غيرة با باوات الكنيسة على الايمان المسيحى العالم كله ضدك يا اثناسيوس وانا ضد العالم ارضاءا لربنا وحفاظا على الايمان الذى تسلمته 5 سنين من الانجيل والانبا انطونيوس بالبرية 




صلى
يا رب انت عاوز اعمل ايه
الجميع يخلصون والى معرفة الحق يقبلون 
كما قال داود لا أدخل خيمة بيتي. لا أصعد على سرير فراشي

 لا أعطي وسنا لعيني ، ولا نوما لأجفاني

 أو أجد مقاما للرب، مسكنا لعزيز يعقوب



غيرة لحساب ربنا مش ذاتى
الصانع ملائكته ارواح خادمة من نار ملتهبة

حارين فى الروح





=




















=


----------



## asmicheal (12 أغسطس 2016)

​



ابونا يسطس ناصف
قلب يرجو
المسيحي عنده رجاء وامل مهماتعقدت الامور وطالت التجربة ربنا هيحلها
بشوش يرمي همومه علي ربنا مثل بشاشةبابا شنوده الثالث
دائما يتوقع الخير
رجاء بكل خاطي
ماران اثا الرب قريب

 صفات الرجاء المسيحي
١- رجاء غير منظور
٢- صبور
٣- كله ثقة

ثمار الرجاء
١- القوة والغلبه
٢- اطمئنان رغم الصعوبات
٣- القداسة
٤- الفرح

احذر
١- الياس والاحباط
٢- الوسط المحيط
٣- طول مدة التجربة 

كيف اتغلب علي عدم الرجاء
١- الصلاة
٢- الكتاب المقدس
٣- الخدمة
٤- رجائك وعينك علي السماء

=


----------



## asmicheal (13 أغسطس 2016)

​




الانبا رافائيل 
اسقف عام كنائس وسط البلد وسكرتير المجمع المقدس

القلب المسبح
امسرور احد فليرتل
التسبيح ترتيل بفرح
افرحوا كل حين
تسبحة العذراء مريم  انجيل لوقا الاصحاح الاول

46 فَقَالَتْ مَرْيَمُ: «تُعَظِّمُ نَفْسِي الرَّبَّ،
47 وَتَبْتَهِجُ رُوحِي بِاللهِ مُخَلِّصِي،
48 لأَنَّهُ نَظَرَ إِلَى اتِّضَاعِ أَمَتِهِ. فَهُوَذَا مُنْذُ الآنَ جَمِيعُ الأَجْيَالِ تُطَوِّبُنِي،
49 لأَنَّ الْقَدِيرَ صَنَعَ بِي عَظَائِمَ، وَاسْمُهُ قُدُّوسٌ،
50 وَرَحْمَتُهُ إِلَى جِيلِ الأَجْيَالِ لِلَّذِينَ يَتَّقُونَهُ.
51 صَنَعَ قُوَّةً بِذِرَاعِهِ. شَتَّتَ الْمُسْتَكْبِرِينَ بِفِكْرِ قُلُوبِهِمْ.
52 أَنْزَلَ الأَعِزَّاءَ عَنِ الْكَرَاسِيِّ وَرَفَعَ الْمُتَّضِعِينَ.
53 أَشْبَعَ الْجِيَاعَ خَيْرَاتٍ وَصَرَفَ الأَغْنِيَاءَ فَارِغِينَ.
54 عَضَدَ إِسْرَائِيلَ فَتَاهُ لِيَذْكُرَ رَحْمَةً،
55 كَمَا كَلَّمَ آبَاءَنَا. لإِبْراهِيمَ وَنَسْلِهِ إِلَى الأَبَدِ».


كل موسم بالكنيسة له الحانه وتسابيحة
النيروز والاستشهاد 
الصوم الكبير والتوبة والنسك
بصخة الالام السيد المسيح

نقول للنكد : مررها قبل ما تمررك
نفرح ونسبح بالاتى
1- خلاص الله بالمعمودية 
2- وجود الله فى حياتنا 
3- نفرح بالتوبة والعودة الى الله 
4- نفرح بالالم والتعزيات من خلاله
5- نفرح بالكنيسة ووجودنا فيها 










=





=


----------



## asmicheal (14 أغسطس 2016)

​


وعظة جميلة متحضرة باعتناء
القس انطونيوس عبد الملك
القلب الناسك
القلب الناسك قلب يسيطر على شهواته واهوائه
القلب الناسك قلب متاح له الامكانية لكنه يضبط نفسه وليس قلب فقير ممتلىء شهوات لا يطولها 

انواع النسك
1- الحفاظ على الهدف
2-نسك فى المعرفة 
3-نسك فى السلوك
4-نسك فى محبة الاخر
5- نسك فى محبة القنية 


- حافظ على هدفك
هدفك السماء لا تنحرف عنه
قصة 
راهب بلبنان قرر يختلى بالجبل
فار اكل فراشة نزل جاب قطة جاب لبن للقطة جاب معزة ليوفر لبن للقطة جاب بذور ليزرع لتاكل المعزة محصول وفير بحث عن اجود تاجر لشرائه
الهذا خرجت هل هذا كان هدفك



- نسك فى المعرفة 
تعرف بروح التلمذة ام للتعليم
تقرا اية وليه 
اية اللى بتدخله وايه اللى بتخرجة
خللى بالك العلم ينفخ
التلمذة تنمى 




- نسك فى السلوك
انتم حملان وسط ذئاب
لا تستستذئب
وظيفتك ان تعطى شكل ورائحة المسيح الذكية 
اهتم بما تعمله انت وليس ما يعمله الاخر
كن امينا بعملك اتقنه خليك صح
قصة
بط مهاجر بسرب -بطة لقت موضع اكل كتير- نزلت لتاكل لم تستطع التحليق مع السرب السنة الجاية لم تستطع ايضا




- نسك فى محبة الاخر
محبة حقيقية صادقة من القلب من اجل الله لا من اجل غرض
احب من قلبك من ثمر الروح القدس بداخلك 
لغة السماء هى الحب
ومن لم يعش الحب على الارض لن يستطعمه ويراه بالسماء



- نسك فى محبة القنية
ما يزيد عنك تخلص منه

قصة رمزية
احد الاغنياء طلب ان يملا شنطة ذهب ليصعد بها لاخرته
ضحك الملاك ارصفة السماء من الذهب اية اللى انت واخده ده

مهما خدت ميجيش حاجة جنب الكنز السماوى 





كيف اقتنى نسك القلب
1- التصق ب الله
2- تتلمذ على اب اعترافك
3- تجرد من الدنيا




- التصق بالله مصدر الغنى والفرح الحقيقى 
علاقة قوية بالله
صلاتك - انجيلك- اعترافك - مناولتك- محبتك 



- اتلمذ على اب اعترافك وعلى اباء الكنيسة


- تجرد من الدنيا
غرباء ونزلاء فى هذا العالم
انت جاى الارض ترانزيت 50 -70 سنو
وطنك الاصلى الابدى بالسماء
خليك خنفاوى مواطن سماوى 






=






=


----------



## asmicheal (15 أغسطس 2016)

​









ابونا بولا وليم
القلب الرحوم
الرحوم يعنى كثير الرحمة 
الله رحوم والقلب الرحيم يتشبة بقلب الله فى رحمته
الرحمة صفة اساسية فى الله وليس لاستحقاق من يرحمه طبع الله الرحمة 
كل ما اتملينا بربنا كلما امتلات قلوبنا رحمة 
الرحمة مؤشر لوجود ربنا فى القلب
طوبى للرحماء لانهم يرحمون
الحكم بلا رحمة لمن لا يستعمل الرحمة مع الاخرين

صفات القلب الرحوم
1- رحمة بسرور 
2- لا يتباطىء ولا يؤجل
3-لا يفحص ويدين من يرحمه طبعا الحكمة ضرورية 
4- يحفظ لمن يرحمه كرامته  بلا تعيير - فى الخفاء - يستر الفقير وليس رحمة ماجورة بمقابل 
5- من يدك وخيرك ونعمتك يا رب اعطيناك فى فيمن نرحم
6- لعل ربنا يرحمنى 

صور الرحمة
1- المساعدات العينية والمادية
2- زيارة المريض مع مراعاة ظروفة ونفسيته ومراعاة ظروف من حوله 
3- زيارة المحبوسين او  توفير احتياجات المساجين او مرعاة اسر المساجين او حتى الصلاة من اجلهم 
4- اضافة الغرباء  
5- درب لسانك وفكرك ان يرحم 
6- ارحم من تحت سلطتك باسرتك
7- ارحم من تحت رئاستك .. اعط الاجير اجرته قبل ان يجف عرقة 
8 - ارحم النباتات والحيوانات الضعيفة .. الصديق يراعى نفس بهيمته 



- اريد رحمة لا ذبيحة يعنى لا تنشغل بممارساتك الروحية اكثر من تقديم الرحمة 
- الرحمة بحكمة العطية المناسبة
- عمل الرحمة مطلوب من كل واحد فينا 













=





=


----------



## asmicheal (16 أغسطس 2016)

​



ابونا بطرس نبيل
القلب البسيط
بسيط لكنه جبار لانه يسامح - يحب الكل - عينه بسيطة

صفات القلب البسيط
1- الصدق والصراحة
2- تلقائى على سجيته بلا تكلف ولا تجمل
3- صاحب عين بسيطة :عن شهوة الاقتناء - عن الشهوات - غير متكبره - تعذر الاخرين
4- ايمان حقيقى يصدق ربنا 
5- مريح فى التعامل

ازاى نقتنى القلب البسيط
1- راقب عقلك واطرد الافكار الشريرة
2- راقب حواسك خصوصا العين
3-اقبل الاحداث برضا مسيرها تنتهى
4- خليك بسيط بكلامك.. حاول ما تلفتش الانظار 
5- احترم اى انسان بسيط تقابله











=


----------



## asmicheal (18 أغسطس 2016)

​


الانبا دانيال اسقف المعادى وتوابعها
القلب المتضع
الانسان اللى اصلة تراب هيتواضع اكتر من كدة ايه لما التكبر؟
التواضع احساس داخلى جوة القلب  مش مظهر خارجى 
نعمة ربنا هيه اللى ساندنا 

الاتضاع لا يؤدى لصغر النفس 
صغر النفس دونية واحساس بعدم القدرة على القيام بالمفروض
الاتضاع ان تعرف ذاتك وتعرف ان قوتك ونجاحك بقوة ربنا وتشكره 
ايه اللى يكسر كبرياء المتكبر الاتضاع يكسرة المكابرة تودى لمزيد من العند 

التواضع 
1- ابو الفضائل كلها يحرس الانسان من الخطية هو الشجرة التى تثمر فضائل متنوعة وكل الفضائل بغير اتضاع لا تؤتى ثمرا او فائدة

2- الاتضاع يستر الخطايا ويعطى نعمة للمتضع بعيون الناس 

3- استرداد لكرامة الانسان الاولى فالكبرياء اسقط ادم 

4- الاتضاع يقهر الشياطين .. فخاخ منصوبة يا رب من ينجو المتضعون ينجون

5-يحفظ نعمة الله فى الانسان ويعطى حرارة لممارساتته الروحية



كيف اقتنى التواضع

1- التشبة بالسيد المسيح

2- اعرف ذاتك انت تراب ورماد وبخار يظهر قليلا ويضمحل القوة والنجاح والمجد ل الله 

3- التامل فى خطاياى بدون ياس ولا احباط بفطنة وافراز خطيتى امامى فى كل حين خليك فى نفسك هتتكبر على ايه وكلنا تحت الضعف

4- الاهانات تاديب وتهذيب للنفس 

5- لا تتفاخر بالمواهب والامكانات لا فضل لك فيها 

6- احذر المتكات الاولى 

7- لا تتكلم بسرعة قبل الاخرين .. اسمع وتحاور وافتح قلبك لاراء الاخرين

8- انت غريب على الارض نتعالى على بعض ليه وكلنا هنتساوى فى الاخر

9- التوبة والانسحاق امام الله والناس اكسب الناس

10 - التجرد القلبى الغنى لا يكون مجال للعظمة بل لشكر الله 











=




=


----------



## asmicheal (19 أغسطس 2016)

​

ابونا ابرام بشرى 
القلب المتسع
قلب متسع لكل الاراء والافكار والتصرفات حتى المختلفة عنه
يحترمهم يحبهم يصلى من اجلهم 

صفات القلب المتسع
1- رابح للنفوس  .. ابراهيم ولوط
2- قلب محب ومحتمل الكل ... يعقوب وراحيل - يونالثان وداود - العذراء مريم 
3- بطىء الغضب يتحكم باعصابة وتصرفاته داود وشاول - موسى النبى 
4- يسامح ويغفر ولا ينتقم ... يوسف واخوته
5- صبور
6- رحوم بالاخرين

كيف اقتنى القلب المتسع
1- التصق بالمسيح صلاة وتامل وانجيل وقداس
2- التغصب والجهاد 
3- ادرب نفسى على التماس العذر للاخرين 
4- كشف ذاتى لاب اعترافى 
5- اتمثل بالقديسين 

=




=


----------



## asmicheal (20 أغسطس 2016)

​

ابونا فلوباتير نبيه
قلب تائب
التوبة تحول فى حياة الانسان وليست مجرد اقرار واعتراف بالخطايا
التوبة مشاعر حقيقية من القلب تنتج تغيير بالفكر والقلب والسلوك
التوبة جهاد الا اعود اخطىء مرة ثانية 
زكا - الابن الضال - المراة الخاطئة
صفات القلب التائب
1- قلب نادم على الخطية غير مبتلع بالياس ... بطرس ويهوذا بحرارة ودموع وتغيير بالمسار

2- كارة للخطية لانها طردته من امام الله

3- قلب محب عارف انه ضعيف وغلبان حاسس بضعف الناس وكم صنع الله به ورحمه

4- قلب مصلى ومجاهد بصلواتة يلتمس القوة من الله
داود وجليات لانى بك انت يارب اقتحمت جيشا وبالهى تسورت اسوارا
صليت كل يوم طول اليوم
عونا فى حينه
هصلى ليسد افواه الاسود فلا تؤذينى
صلاتك سلاحك
هصلى مهما حصللى
لكن نحوك يا رب اعيننا 
قيمة التناول مغفرة الخطايا وحياة ابدية


5- قلب حساس لكلمة ربنا 
الكلام ليا
اذكر لعبدك الكلام الذى عليه اتكل
عزانى فى مذلتى لان قولك احيانى
لتسكن فيكم كلمة الله بغنى
كلمة ربنا فرح وبهجة وسرور
ابتهج انا بكلامك يا رب كمن وجد غنيمة وفيرة 
لأن كلمة الله حية وفعالة وأمضى من كل سيف ذي حدين، وخارقة إلى مفرق النفس والروح والمفاصل والمخاخ، ومميزة أفكار القلب ونياته
سراج لرجلى كلامك ونور لسبيلى 
تكلم يا رب لان عبدك سامع


6- قلب سماوى عاوز ربنا لي اشتهاء أن أنطلق وأكون مع المسيح، ذاك أفضل جدا.




كيف اصل للقلب التائب

توب اول ما تغلط توبة فورية
وتوبة ليلية اخر كل نهار
وتوبة شهرية امام اب اعترافك
=
=


----------



## asmicheal (21 أغسطس 2016)

​

ابونا يوحنا باقى عم بابا تاوضروس الثالث وقديس حكيم جدا جدا جدا واول اب اعتراف تربيت على ايدة 
القلب الحساس
العذراء مريم انسانه غير عادية 
بمحبتها واحتمالها وحساسيتها 
شبعانة بربنا

ازاى اقتنى قلب حساس
1- احب ربنا
ربنا مصدر كل احساس
اصلى لربنا واتكلم معاه
تامل وخلوة اتامل بصفات الله
احب من حولى واخدمهم وهتحب الناس ازاى لو لم تحب مصدر الحب كله الله الهنا
الحب وسيلة ولغة لا تقاوم 

احذر الماديات والشهوات والانشغالات والكرامة ومحبة الذات بانانية 


2- اترك وتجرد وحرر نفسك من الانانية والماديات 



3- انصت للناس بحب
حسسهم انك سامع باهتمام
بسؤال ومتابعة
قدم حب ومساعدة 





كل سنة وانتم طيبين بمناسبة عيد ام النور العذراء مريم 





=


----------

